# Last weekends Show G Scale Display Video



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Video from our Large G display at Middletown NY. Had the 89fters and NYC USA steamliners going along with other trains. Great fun weekend...


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

That was an impressive display, really enjoyed the video. Nice size layout with some great rolling stock. You guys must have had a great day................Jim


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Nick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Nick for the video. Looks like you guys had just as much fun as I did this past weekend


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't encourage Nick toooooooooooooooooo much it'll go to his head!! Hah LOL but good video!! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love his weathering job on the stack train..... 
And that odd caboose on the back of the heavy weights.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Get pics and sound Nick







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That was a track cleaning car being tested. Sharp eyes! 

I guess that puts me in with Nick, I don't weather my rolling stock, nor do I have graffiti on my cars. I know it's not prototype, but so what, it is my RR. 

I think Nick does 6 or 7 shows a year and bought a big trailer to haul the stuff to the shows. He does most of the setup and teardown. 

As an ambassador of the hobby, he's doing quite a job. You can hear the kids counting cars on the videos sometimes, definitely the oohs and ahhhs. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great video Nick, loved all the trains! 

Chris


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

They at least bring something to run! Something clean is better then nothing.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Real nice video. Love those streamliners and the long TOFC cars,cool. 
Question.. I don't have any modern power like the -9's but why are the lights on in the trailing units on your trains? Don't they have light switches that can be turned off?
I see this many times at train shows but never asked.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys for all the Positive comments, the show went great and i was very pleased with the out come. I'd like to thank Gene for coming up from NJ to do the video for me as i had no extra time to edit video for this show and he did a great job, and a big thanks to all the members who helped out with this show. We had nothing but positive feedback for the show i really enjoyed myself and all my trains ran well, including the all steel 89 fters and the streamliners. I had brought 5 more 5 packs of stack cars to run but as this was the 1st time using them i didnt relize how time comsuming it was to get them out of there boxs and set up to run. anyways thanks again and dont forget we will be at the Poughkeepsie train show this weekend for another fun weekend of runing trains...
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 02 Nov 2009 03:35 PM 
Don't encourage Nick toooooooooooooooooo much it'll go to his head!! Hah LOL but good video!! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Nov 2009 04:42 PM 
I just love his weathering job on the stack train..... 
And that odd caboose on the back of the heavy weights.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 05 Nov 2009 10:07 AM 

Real nice video. Love those streamliners and the long TOFC cars,cool. 
Question.. I don't have any modern power like the -9's but why are the lights on in the trailing units on your trains? Don't they have light switches that can be turned off?
I see this many times at train shows but never asked.

Tom Thornton


Tom, I forgot to turn the switch off for the lights, busy weekend i will try and remember this weekend...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05 Nov 2009 01:03 PM 
Posted By blueregal on 02 Nov 2009 03:35 PM 
Don't encourage Nick toooooooooooooooooo much it'll go to his head!! Hah LOL but good video!! Regal 








Nick Stealin my pics again eh????????????????? Lol Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------

